# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #65



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Government censorship through Social Media, News of the Week and The dead are listening to you!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-10-22T21_01_21-07_00


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I wish I had the time to see more of your podcasts, have seen some. Life gets in the way. Keep it up!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I wish I had the time to see more of your podcasts, have seen some. Life gets in the way. Keep it up!


Darned thing about them is you can listen when you can.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I will give it a listen sometime this week. Going to be a busy week for me. Factory engineers. Yeaaaa me!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My hubby already looks at me like I’m insane when I listen to your podcasts, also it doesn’t help that I often laugh out loud. He’s been shifting left for the past few years 
I need to invest in new headphones.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> My hubby already looks at me like I'm insane when I listen to your podcasts, also it doesn't help that I often laugh out loud. He's been shifting left for the past few years
> I need to invest in new headphones.


We don't mean to cause marital discord. On the other hand, maybe we can help nudge him back to the right.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> My hubby already looks at me like I'm insane when I listen to your podcasts, also it doesn't help that I often laugh out loud. He's been shifting left for the past few years
> I need to invest in new headphones.


That is odd. Most people tend to become more conservative the older they get. Maybe time to trade in for a new model.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> My hubby already looks at me like I'm insane when I listen to your podcasts, also it doesn't help that I often laugh out loud. He's been shifting left for the past few years
> I need to invest in new headphones.


Or a new husband! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> I wish I had the time to see more of your podcasts, have seen some. Life gets in the way. Keep it up!


AS compared to me on the opposite side of the spectrum ..... I have been forced to listen to all of them! :vs_shocked:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> AS compared to me on the opposite side of the spectrum ..... I have been forced to listen to all of them! :vs_shocked:


That's your punishment for being a smart ass.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I definitely need to trade for a new model lol


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasquatch, "Let me give you some death news."

Denton, "Death news! You're trying to cheer me up, aren't you?"

Classic.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

TG said:


> I definitely need to trade for a new model lol


Where do I sign up?

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Where do I sign up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


I think you're married lol

As soon as I'm not, I'll be searching for a giant Viking-like creature with giant hands who can chop wood and cook me dinner or breakfast lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> I think you're married lol
> 
> As soon as I'm not, I'll be searching for a giant Viking-like creature with giant hands who can chop wood and cook me dinner or breakfast lol


If I ever find myself single, again, I'll be searching for isolation and reflection. Might even write a book.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> If I ever find myself single, again, I'll be searching for isolation and reflection. Might even write a book.


I can do isolation and reflection any time.
I'm only 41, I need fun in my life haha in a mostly isolated place


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

TG said:


> I think you're married lol
> 
> As soon as I'm not, I'll be searching for a giant Viking-like creature with giant hands who can chop wood and cook me dinner or breakfast lol


I could do that.:vs_cool:

BUT, my wife has told me a number of times that I'm not getting out of this marriage alive. :glasses:

And knowing her like I do, I believe her. :vs_lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I could do that.:vs_cool:
> 
> BUT, my wife has told me a number of times that I'm not getting out of this marriage alive. :glasses:
> 
> And knowing her like I do, I believe her. :vs_lol:


Smart woman


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

TG said:


> I think you're married lol
> 
> As soon as I'm not, I'll be searching for a giant Viking-like creature with giant hands who can chop wood and cook me dinner or breakfast lol


You're right (currently)!

Unfortunately your description doesn't fit me with the Viking hands, the rest is no problem 

Fang

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> I think you're married lol
> 
> As soon as I'm not, I'll be searching for a giant Viking-like creature with giant hands who can chop wood and cook me dinner or breakfast lol


Did I hear someone say "creature"?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Did I hear someone say "creature"?


hahaha


----------

